# Solved: Java using 100% cpu



## LyndaNZ (Jul 3, 2004)

Just recently, whenever I use a page which features Java (for uploading photos and a Scrabble help page) the cpu usage leaps to 100% and does not reduce when I close that page, in fact it hangs the whole system.

I'm a Facebook user and previously, Java has caused me no problems, it's something which has happened only in the past 2 weeks. I don't have Java automatic update turned on.

I've eliminated everything else by having Task Manager open and watching the cpu each time I use a program (browser, w/p etc). *Only* when I use a Java'd page does this happen.

Any ideas how I can solve the problem? 

Obviously I'm not going to these pages at the moment but I want resolution rather than avoidance 
Thank you xx


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have the latest Java Runtime version 6 update 13?


----------



## LyndaNZ (Jul 3, 2004)

I installed 13 this morning but the problem persisted. I've taken Java off the system completely now and so far...fingers crossed...the cpu is behaving.

Not sure this'll work of course, so I'll keep popping back here in case anyone knows what's happening.

I am running Google Chrome which I understand can sometimes fight with Java but: 
1) I've been running it since it was released with no problems until recently and..
2) I had the same problem with IE when I changed browsers to test whether that would hang as well. It did.


Do I need Java for anything important?

Thanks for your response *much* appreciated


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You most definitely need Java to use the Internet.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

i would goto your add/remove program and uninstall any java listed , RESTART ,download and run javaRA ,it removes all old java files ,RESTART ,download & install the new java 6,13.

http://majorgeeks.com/download5967.html

http://www.filehippo.com/download_java_runtime/


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Whether or not you 'need' java depends on which one you are talking about and the use you make of your computer The name 'java' is frequently applied to both Sun Java (a separately installed program) and JavaScript (which is a plugin integrated into most browsers).

I personally know of only one site that requires me to have Sun Java installed (the Secunia Online Inspector), but I am sure there are others, particularly online game sites etc. 

In the case of JavaScript (which is entirely separate software originally created by Netscape) many sites/pages will require it to be enabled in your browser before they will display properly, or at all

If you currently don't have Sun Java installed you could carry on using your computer as you did in the past and see how many sites give you problems..


----------



## LyndaNZ (Jul 3, 2004)

" If you currently don't have Sun Java installed you could carry on using your computer as you did in the past and see how many sites give you problems.."

Thanks Togg and others . So far I have had no problems at all, since taking Java off the system. Not sure which Java it is but the logo is a steaming cup of coffee! Certainly had me steaming - and my cpu!

A friend in France tells me he's having identical problems but never considered Java might be at fault. Maybe I wouldn't either if I hadn't been so stubborn and used Task Master, then opened and closed programs until I discovered the culprit.

I'm grateful, as always for all your advice and consideration.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

The coffee cup is the Sun Java logo.


----------

